# Revolut



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi,
Now that Revolut has a Portuguese banking licence am I right in thinking it should now be accepted as part of the D7 process where you need to have a portuguese bank account?
It would make life a little easier as it can be applied for online and is fee free with good exchange rates (it utilises wise)


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

You account must have PT IBAN.




__





IBAN | Banco de Portugal







www.bportugal.pt





Someone will correct me if I got it wrong.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

I believe that is wrong. Can you post a link where it is stated that it must be PT IBAN.
IBAN discrimination is not permitted under the SEPA. It is against EU law to refuse an IBAN just because it is not from a particular member state.








SEPA and IBAN discrimination


SEPA stands for Single Euro Payments Area. The aim of SEPA is to ensure that everyone can pay across Europe. So you can make payments abroad just as fast, easily and safely as in your own country. Does a firm or organisation not accept your foreign bank account number? If this is the case, you...




www.dnb.nl




However there may be an issue using the card to pay for utilities as it is currently not multibanco enabled.
I also just recently watched a youtube video from Expats Portugal aired 13th Dec where the host interviewed the co-founder of EI! Migration Agency, who are experts in all things related to migration.They have a 98% success rate for applicants. This very question came up and she advised that she believed it would be accepted for D7 application.


----------

